# Craftsman 247.88790 4 way Chute control assembly issue



## Technobuff (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a Craftsman 247.88790 2stage snowblower where the chute does not turn right or left. I am being told that I need to purchase a new 4 way chute control assembly ( P/N# 984-04116B) worth $130 plus to make the chute to turn. After a much detailed inspection of the chute assembly, I found out that the wires inside the plastic gear ub the assembly are loose and are out of the grooves on the black plastic gear. Can I put it back to get tension for the chute to turn using the joystick or replace the cable only and reinstall the gear in the chute control assembly. Can somebody provide a step by step instruction on how to fix it in terms of the orientation on how to wind up the 2 incoming wires/cables?

Your assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Technobuff (Dec 3, 2015)

The correct model # is 247.88790


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Photo(s) would be helpful.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Heres a link to the manual. Page 20 goes into the details for adjusting the chute control cable tension. Sounds like yours got loose enough to fall off the guide pulleys. 

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0602008.pdf


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I have that same exact model SB, and I also live in the Chgo area, but my SB worked fine 12-days ago when we had 8", so maybe I can help. As CO Snow pointed out, pics would be helpful. My 1st question is:
Does the joystick operate right-left as you are trying to rotate the chute right-left, but the chute doesn't move. Or, is the problem that the joystick does not budge when you try to move it right or left? You must push the button on the front of the joystick to get the jstick to move right-left.


----------



## Technobuff (Dec 3, 2015)

Here are some of the pics of the 4 way chute control assembly wherein if you flip it upside down - you will see that the wires from the 2 cables are loose and are not wound up into the 2 grooves of the black plastic gear. Can somebody let me know if I can wind it up correctly so there would be tension in the cables to move the chute right or left once I move the joystick right or left. I wanted to explore if I can pull the plastic gear out and if somebody can tell me how to correctly wind the wires in the two grooves.


----------



## Technobuff (Dec 3, 2015)

Golfergordy said:


> I have that same exact model SB, and I also live in the Chgo area, but my SB worked fine 12-days ago when we had 8", so maybe I can help. As CO Snow pointed out, pics would be helpful. My 1st question is:
> Does the joystick operate right-left as you are trying to rotate the chute right-left, but the chute doesn't move. Or, is the problem that the joystick does not budge when you try to move it right or left? You must push the button on the front of the joystick to get the jstick to move right-left.


Golfergordy, the joystick with the button pushed would move right to left but it has no tension or load since the wires or cables are loose inside the 4-way chute control assembly as seen in the pics above.
. Any assistance would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## evergreen0077 (Dec 11, 2016)

did you ever figure out the correct way to wind the wires around that piece?? Im having the exact same issue you had


----------

